# Corsair RAM



## Kaputt ? (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 

Stimmt es, dass Corsair Probleme mit Asus Boards haben ?
Bzw. genauer gesagt mit dem Asus Rampage II Extreme ?

Ein Verkäufer letztens meinte das sie (in dem Laden) massive Probleme hätten Windows überhaupt zu installieren mit Corsair Ram und Asus Boards ...

Stimmt das oder nicht ?


----------



## Bluebeard (1. Oktober 2009)

Dergleichen ist uns - und auch ASUS (mit denen sind wir nämlich fast täglich in Kontakt) nichts bekannt.

Das Asus Rampage II Extreme ist neben wieteren High-End X58 Boards zudem nicht nur in unseren Labs in den USA sondern auch hier in Deutschland ein fester Bestandteil des Testsetups man brauch sich somit also keiner lei sorge machen.

Wichtig ist eben, die Einstellugen füpr die jewwiligen Module per Hand im Bios (oder per XMP) zu setzen und dann läuft es generell ohne jegliche Probleme.


----------



## Kaputt ? (1. Oktober 2009)

Danke, dachte ich mir schon fast ...

Werd ich mir gleich morgen mal 6GB holen


----------



## Bluebeard (1. Oktober 2009)

Welcher Laden war das denn? Gerne auch per PM


----------



## Kaputt ? (2. Oktober 2009)

PN hast du


----------



## stromer007 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch das R2E im Einsatz, bestückt mit 3x2GB 1600er von Corsair.
Ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit gehabt, auch nicht wenn ich dem Bios die Einstellungen überlassen habe (auf "AUTO" gestellt).
Dieses Board sowie der Speicher sind TOP-Produkte und sehr pflegeleicht. Man kann also unbesorgt zugreifen.


----------



## Kaputt ? (2. Oktober 2009)

stromer007 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das R2E im Einsatz, bestückt mit 3x2GB 1600er von Corsair.
> Ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit gehabt, auch nicht wenn ich dem Bios die Einstellungen überlassen habe (auf "AUTO" gestellt).
> Dieses Board sowie der Speicher sind TOP-Produkte und sehr pflegeleicht. Man kann also unbesorgt zugreifen.



Danke für die Antwort, hab ich ja jetzt auch vor das ich mir die 1600er hole


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Oktober 2009)

Im Bios kann man zudem XMP aktivieren, was die Einstellungen der Module im Bios automatisch vornimmt


----------



## Celina'sPapa (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte - Gott sei Dank - noch nie Probleme mit Corsair-Ram und Asus-Boards. Ganz im Gegenteil zu OCZ-RAM und Asus-Boards.

Ich hatte mit Vollbestückung (4x2GB) nur Abstürze und Bluescreens mit OCZ DDR2 1066Mhz und nem P5Q. 
Mit ebensfalls 8GB Corsair (TW3X4G1333C9DHXG) und nem P5E64-WS Evolution konnte ich seit nunmehr fast einem Jahr noch keinen einzigen Fehler
feststellen.


----------



## Revoller (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich will ja demnächst mein System aufrüsten und spiele zur zeit mit den XMS2 800ern. Habt ihr die zufällig auch mal auf nem ASUS P5N-D getestet ob die da ohne Probleme drauf laufen? Würde gerne 8GB reinsetzen, also genau das Speichermaximum des Boards.


----------



## Bluebeard (26. Oktober 2009)

Getestet haben wir es nicht in Vollbestückung: Asus P5N-D Memory Upgrades - Guaranteed Compatible Memory for your Asus P5N-D from Corsair

Bei Problemem einfach noch mal hier - vorzugsweise in einem neuen Thread - melden


----------

